# Headlight/turn signals



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

I just bought a 90 240. The previous owner installed sleepy eyes and messed up the wiring. There is also a front valence and no existing front turn signals. I was wondering where i could find wiring digrams, and possibly new hanesses for them. Please help!


----------

